

Russia Invades Crimea - jfmercer
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/02/world/europe/ukraine.html?hp

======
ColdHawaiian
Here's the story from CBS News: [Ukraine puts armed forces on combat alert,
warns of war][1].

[1]: [http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ukraine-puts-armed-forces-on-
com...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ukraine-puts-armed-forces-on-combat-alert-
warns-of-war/)

------
001sky
Kremlin Clears Way for Force in Ukraine; Separatist Split Feared

 _" Russian armed forces effectively seized control of Ukraine’s Crimean
Peninsula on Saturday, as President Vladimir V. Putin had the Russian
Parliament grant him broad authority to use military force in Ukraine in
response to deepening instability there"_

